# Adirondack Mountain Way



## Ranger Dan (Jul 14, 2013)

A pastoral bi-(and motor-)cycle pictorial.

The sign sez, "PLEASE ... Do Not Sit / But if you get it running ... / It's yours! / Tax & title excluded":






When I took these shots, the guy comes out and announced that he was "promoting bicycling!"  I replied, "_So am I_!"

He likes his bicycles painted in standardized colors.









The best hour of the day to ride:


----------

